# Hard to sell puppies



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Question to all breeders - Do you have "hard to sell puppies" sometimes? I am asking this because we want to adopt another spoo in about a year or so. I would love to rescue one but my DH does not want another rescue (Aki, my lab mix, is a rescue and she requires lots of time and energy, more than a puppy sometimes). I thought that adopting an "hard or impossible to sell puppy" would compensate in a way for not adopting from a shelter. I guess the reason why a spoo puppy would be hard to sell would be bad conformation, to small for the breed, physical or health condition or any other?

Thanks in advance for your input


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Locating a breeder who is involved in Poodle Rescue should not be a hard thing to do. Those breeders, (speaking for myself and others I know) feel a great responsibility to not just the pups they breed, but to the breed in general - protecting and promoting.

Though it isn't common, those breeders will take rehomes, other breeder's dogs who, for whatever reason, the family can not keep.

If you would pm me, I can let you know of a couple of people to "friend" on FaceBook who regularly post standard poodles needing rehome. A lovely brown girl is available in FL.

As for pups "hard to sell". Not really. You could have the opportunity to get a pup that was held back by the breeder but there is IMO no reason to discount an older pup. Think about it, if the pup is house trained, crate trained and lead trained - why wouldn't it cost more?!!

Another idea would be to see if you could Guardian Home. It's not for everyone, but is an option for those who do not have a kennel.

Best Wishes with your search!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I agree with NOLA. I've never heard of a 'hard to sell' category with puppies.

I have heard of Fostering - housing a pup owned by a breeder for a period of time 'til it becomes yours. And I've heard of Re-homing - 'relieving' a breeder of a dog that has been returned to them.

There may be a black, 18 month old male still available for re-home in Montreal. I could put u in touch with the lady who has him if u were looking for a dog now. 

But if not, these offers tend to come up periodically. Just join a few Fb Poodle groups and keep yr eyes open.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

NOLA Standards said:


> Locating a breeder who is involved in Poodle Rescue should not be a hard thing to do. Those breeders, (speaking for myself and others I know) feel a great responsibility to not just the pups they breed, but to the breed in general - protecting and promoting.
> 
> Though it isn't common, those breeders will take rehomes, other breeder's dogs who, for whatever reason, the family can not keep.
> 
> ...


Tabatha

Would you mind sharing the fb page with me? Ive been considering another standard via rescue in fl for a while but haven't had any luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

NOLA Standards said:


> Locating a breeder who is involved in Poodle Rescue should not be a hard thing to do. *----DH doesn't want another rescue because we are having a hard time with our rescued labrador mix Aki (she is not that bad but I am more tolerant than him!)*
> 
> Though it isn't common, those breeders will take rehomes, other breeder's dogs who, for whatever reason, the family can not keep. ----*This is an interesting option.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input NOLA, really appreciated.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

CPR now has over 200 dogs. 75% are Poodle or Poodle mixes. Usually there is a higher % of Poodles but they recently took in lots of other breeds. Some of the Spoke have no issues at all, like my Leif (except high energy) & some have issues that can be maintained. Like a beauty with SA, a nice female that was donated for "assistance" work but ended up with Hip Dyspasia. Heartworms are treatable but require donations. Some very dedicated people have taken in Addison poodles. There are also plenty of "Doodles" there as well. Sometimesthe only thing holding a great Poodle is their age, which is too bad since plenty of them have a long life ahead.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

_"Friend"_ Creole Poodle Rescue on FaceBook.
From there you will be able to "friend" other poodle rescues from different regions.

_"Friend"_ me as well as I occasionally post standards needing re-home.

Have a couple additional (individual) names who work in Regions and Transport.
I will pm those to you. Not completely certain how they would feel about me mentioning them on a completely public forum.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Will do...Thanks!

Jennie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

